# Syphon Technique



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I finally got a syphon this Christmas. I'm still making some small modifications with my technique, but here's how it currently stands. Anyone else care to offer theirs?

1. Using a Hario TCA-5

2. Paper filter used - screwed into place in the holder, and holder hooked into position on the funnel.

3. Kettle on whilst doing this, stopped shortly before boil (about 70 - 80°C). 30g of coffee weighed out and in grinder ready. Grind is set to fractionally finer than chemex/V60.

4. Funnel rested over lower chamber, without forming the seal.

5. Quick pour of water through the funnel, to the lower chamber, to pre-warm and rinse.

6. Discard rinse water and fill lower chamber from kettle, up to midway between the "Hario" and "TCA-5" text on the lower chamber (equivalent to 500ml).

7. Start Butane burner (on a low setting) and place it under lower chamber. Funnel rested on lower chamber again (still not forming seal) and probe thermometer placed into lower chamber.

8. When lower chamber reaches 92°C, thermometer is removed and funnel mounted.

9. As water starts to rise, grind the coffee.

10. When the water in the lower chamber drops to the 3 cup mark, add the coffee to the top. Quickly stir to wet all the grounds. Also start a timer









11. Allow to bloom for about 30 seconds then another quick stir.

12. Water should nearly all be in the top and balancing. Temp in top can be checked, and is 90 - 92°C (alternatively, 95°C starting point gives a 92-95°C brewing temp).

13. At 3 minutes, gas off and burner removed. One quick stir at the start of the draw down to ensure evenness.

14. Total brew time is about 3:45 - 4:00 minutes.

Sorry for no video - I'm blaming lack of a tripod and non-existent video editing skills


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Great video on the topic here http://www.prufrockcoffee.com/coffee/

I suspect Ill end up buying one of these soon...can only resist the theatre so long.....


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting, allways liked the syphon, could happily watch it for ages something Heath Robinson about it! anyone know the origins, looks like it should be Victorian.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

> Sorry for no video - I'm blaming lack of a tripod and non-existent video editing skills


No excuse, Roland. A bag of beans serves as a good base to put a camera on, and I'm sure you can do it all perfecty in a single take


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Still no video







however, changes to my technique are a mounting temperature of 90 - 91, for a 90 - 92 brew temp and 2:30 min between adding grinds to water and turning off the heat. I've also coarsened the grind fractionally to a fine chemex grind.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm still waiting...









Have my own syphon now so hope to get cracking with it soon.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Breakfast. Hasbean fazenda lagoa icatu. Water 93C. Bit too hot i think, not bitter but not as smooth as I hoped. Good for first try









600g

37.4g

1.35%

19.2%

Whisky is for later!!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I've made two syphon brews now (TCA-5). The first one was just about bang on target after a steep time of around 1min20s before starting the drawdown, but the one this morning was under, after a 45-50 second steeptime before the draw. I also reduced brew temperature from 93 to 90 by stirring the water in the top as per the intelli video. It actually tastes better this time... smoother and cleaner... so I think the 90C is correct, and I just need to either grind finer and/or increase steep time again. (Although it could be the beans... these are a very nice Sidamo from Hands On.)

Water 600g

Grinds 36.1g

Target TDS 1.35%

Actual TDS 1.05%

Target Ext Yield 20%

Actual Ext Yield 15.56%


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Details of today's syphon attached. I haven't yet found the method/technique that produces a great brew. I'm using the cloth filter, which is producing a browner, more cloudy coffee than I expected from the syphon, and despite the brew stats being on target (Gold Cup) I found today's HasBean IMM Brazil Tapera somewhat boring... which I put down to the syphon not the beans. Perhaps the Tapera is just more of an espresso coffee though, and I should be using more complex, fruity/flowery coffees in the syphon instead. Going to try paper filters too.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

What a nightmare. Expensive kit telling you that you did good and yet it still doesn't taste right.

Maybe hit the numbers again with a different coffee, if it tastes great then hey, you've found a coffee you just didnt like in the Tapera. I find a lot of Brasils to be one-dimentional but perfectly quoffable / easy-going, and, particularly suited as espresso or in milk. Have you gained any exciting cups from this particular coffee using another method??

I might buy a Hario 2 cup Syphon, Dave in Brewsmiths has a spare and has offered to match Has Beans online price , obviously postage costs irrelevant - could pick it up on Friday


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> I found today's HasBean IMM Brazil Tapera somewhat boring... which I put down to the syphon not the beans.


These beans arrived for me today, I used them in a one cup pour over. Found it tasty - very rounded choccy, low acidity - though nothing 'wow' about it. Don't reckon it'll be that great in espresso.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cheeer Gary. I'm gonna try lower doses with finer grind to up the extraction % and see if it sharpens the taste at all. Haven't tried these beans in anything else yet but they're a brazil pulped nat, around 1200m, so I reckon they'll do a nice sweet espresso. As Rowan says, low acidity so perhaps better as a blend base.

It's a fiddly device, the syphon, but interesting. Worth having. Need a digital probe thermometer.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Earlepap said:


> Don't reckon it'll be that great in espresso.


Scratch that. I just cleaned my grinder with Grindz and didn't have any old beans to chuck through afterwards so used 16g of this Brazil. Figured I'd try it despite it being specked with Grindz a little. Poured too quick so was a little sour but actually showed promise - a lot of sweetness in there for sure. Will tighten the grind up tomorrow and leave the dose the same.

I might quote myself more often.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I love the sudden whoosh of gases/crema/whatever it is that happens half way through the drawdown!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

That's neat. I want one. You had any better results with those Brazilian IMM beans yet? I never did continue with trying it in espresso, but drinking it from Chemex right now and it's more of the same - not bad but one dimensional as someone else said.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I tried a couple of espresso shots of it but TBH I didn't spend any time on it. I'm not doing much with espresso at the moment. Having more fun with other gadgets and enjoying brewed coffees more


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I was thinking it might be better with some gritty body to it, i.e. in a french press. Or metal filtered aeropress perhaps.

Edit:

Now it's cooled down a load it's kind of better. Might be nice as an iced coffee!


----------

